

Reminder:  4 days left in the SPIL Games HTML5 contest - benologist
http://www.html5contest.com/?

======
benologist
Last time I submitted this someone mentioned the issue of signing over the IP
of your game. This morning someone from SPIL emailed me to let me know they've
changed that, you now enter a 6 month period of exclusivity after which you're
free to do whatever with your IP.

